# Red Fire Shrimp?



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

Someone local to me is selling some of these for $2 each and I am wondering if they need anything special or can I just toss them into any tank with suitable tank mates?

I want to try some shimp other than ghost shrimp and these might be a good start?


----------



## xriddler (Feb 16, 2012)

i think they have the same parameters as cherry shrimp. $2 each is a good deal lol where is s/he located


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

Kingston or at least kingston area


----------



## colio (Dec 8, 2012)

I have a bunch in my 10 gallon tank. They are doing fine, just tap water with dechlorinator in it, and plants in the tank. I haven't lost a single one. 

Very nice little shrimp to. I really like them. $2 each is a fantastic price.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

Would they be safe to put with ghost shrimp for a few weeks? I am still in the process of building stands and cleaning up some tanks to put on the stands and there are only a few different tanks I can toss them in for now. Betta 5.5 gallon, a 25 gallon that has a few molly and neon tetras, another tank with just 3 neon tetra and my ghost shrimp tank


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

They should be fine with Ghost shrimp. Though Ghosts will eat new born and very young Cherries, they don't bother juvies or adults, so far as I have observed. I kept Ghosts and Snowballs, the white variant of the Cherry shrimp, together in a planted 30G and never had an instance of a Ghost eating an adult or juvie Snowball.

But they did get into a breeding net enclosure and eat some baby Snowballs. So did a Blue Claw and even a Danio, but even in the very small net enclosure, they by no means ate all the baby Snows.. just some of them. 

Of course I removed the various invaders the instant I found them inside the net. I was somewhat amazed at how quickly the various critters first found the net and then managed to find a way into it.. clearly they could sense the presence of something edible inside. The nets don't come with a cover, so I made one and covered the net enclosure to keep everybody out. Despite the predation, from those who survived, I ended up with a substantial, healthy population of Snowballs in that tank. They lived with at least 20 Ghosts, about a dozen Blue Claw Whisker shrimp, Kuhli loaches, Danios,, a few Cory cats and some Fan shrimp. 

Remember, most shrimp are prey items in the wild, so they have excellent instincts in terms of escaping from and hiding from predators. There is plenty of wood and other hiding places in the community tank I have, so baby shrimp always had many choices of hiding places. I even had Ghost shrimp successfully reproduce in that tank, though not a huge number. I would think most of the Ghost's eggs were eaten by fish or the Fan shrimp, if not ruined by the filter, but I had at least 8 or 9 survive to adulthood. 

So I would not worry too much over combining Ghosts and the Fire Reds. Only issue might be if you get a berried female and she drops babies while still with the Ghosts.. in that case, you might expect to lose some of the babies, but by no means all of them.


----------



## prolific8 (Jan 10, 2013)

*fire reds or.... just very red cherries.....*

$2 is an amazing deal if they are painted fire, but cherries are often mislabeled. Big Als sells fire reds (the step down from Painted fires) and I would barely grant them sakura status.
I find this thread at AQ to be a good indicator for quality:
http://www.aquaticquotient.com/foru...-Grading-system-of-Cherry-to-Fire-Red-Shrimps


----------

